

Best Web Frameworks - TuxLyn
http://www.bestwebframeworks.com/

======
varikin
The Django required Python version is very outdated. Current Django requires
Python 2.6 or higher. This site says 2.3.

Given this, I am very doubtful of any other information.

------
_mtr
For Javascript, at least, the comparison chart essentially useless. AngularJS
isn't included? jQuery and Underscore and Backbone are comparable libraries?

------
grageth
The fact that Angular, Ember and Meteor are all missing from this list is
inexcusable. How the hell does someone put this shit out?

------
jonny_eh
Node.JS isn't a web framework. Express, Meteor, Derby, Sails and the like are.

------
nobodysfool
Web2py does not have an ORM, it has a DAL.

